# Orange, CA - Maltese mix, male, if anyone can help, he needs out ASAP!



## carley (Nov 8, 2008)

From Petharbor:








This DOG - ID#A1266431

I am described as a male, white Maltese mix.

My age is unknown..

I am waiting for my owner to find me.

This information is 10 hours old. 
For more information about this animal, call:
Orange County Animal Care Center at (714) 935-6848
Ask for information about animal ID number A1266431


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

oh no, God help me please to get my own house and being able to adopt all these little cuties.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

He's totally cute!!!!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Do you have a direct link to his page,so we can post it in other forums?


----------



## Cyndilou (Jan 24, 2013)

He has to have an owner somewhere. Too cute not too.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

He's on the shelter's "found" list, with pictures, but not the "adoptable" list. It says he came in on July 27, which was Saturday. I'm guessing his "stray hold" period may not be up yet. But with the looks of his coat, I doubt his owner is going to come pick him up.  

Here's a link to the website, if it's not stepping on the rescue toes!  

County of Orange - OC Animal Care


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

he doesn't look like Maltese mix to me at all, he looks like Maltese


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I posted him and a few others and a link to the whole page,so many cuties!


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

This is the_ adoptable _list County of Orange - OC Animal Care

At the moment, there are none on the adoptable list there described as Maltese. One of the poodle mixes maybe could be, though. Cuties of other breeds, too.


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

they removed him as I saw his picture before


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

nope, he is still there 
County of Orange - OC Animal CarePet ID: A1266431 
Sex: M
Color: WHITE 
Breed: MALTESE - MIX 
Kennel: 093


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Yes, he's there but on their "found" list, not their "adoptable" list. California state law requires a shelter to hold a stray for a while.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I read that he was designated "rescue only" and was rescued by an all-breed rescue, after many comments about him on facebook. I hope they successfully deal with whatever his needs are.


----------

